# jetter



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

jetter briggs n strattion engine 11 hp I/C mustang hose reel,A/R waterpump


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like an old Spartan jetter just painted blue


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Looks like an old Spartan jetter just painted blue


The Hose reel was orginally a light sky blue,it is a Mustang hose reel which when i called mustang to get some history on the unit the guy said that mustang and spartan are "Brother/Sister companys" and that Mustang was the first company to come out with the first portable jetter.The water pump on this Rig is a 1986 Annovi Reverberi made in italy and the Engine is a 11 Horse Power Briggs and Strattion I/C (which recently developed an oil leak) it is actually set up now to "pressure wash" the guy i got it from used it to clean driveways with it,A/R waterpumps said all i need is a "Valve Disabler" which is like $100.00 which would switch me over to "Jet/Pulsate Mode" hose on rig is 3/8" S.S. braided 50' i have an extra 150' in a tire that was cut and needs ends.would like to sell/trade it as it is sitting in the shop collecting dust....


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

It is a MUSTANG jetter,they are affilated with SPARTAN.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

250 and include shipping


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

how much and where r u


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

$400.00 Ohio


----------

